# coyote question



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Is a fire bearers permit needed to hunt coyotes?


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

No fur bearers permit or any hunting license is required


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup Lawdog is right. No license needed


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

There is only one law to follow in order to hunt coyotes.
If you see one kill one.


----------

